# Cannot save image to computer



## Technoid

I'm not exactly sure where this should go on this site, so if I should put this someplace else please tell me. Also, it should probably go on my host's support forum, but I'll either not get an answer or just not get the problem fixed in the end. 

I have a website hosted by Webs (it's a free account), and I put some pictures in my photo gallery. I lost them on my computer, and I want them back. However, I can't right-click on the image to save it to my computer. I think it might be because it's inside a hyperlink to the next image in the gallery, but I can't right-click it at all, like a normal linked image would. I have tried it with Safari and Internet Explorer. The link is http://nuttyforums.webs.com/. 

Thanks


----------



## Scythe Studios

There are a number of different ways to access the image. The method I would use since it's your website is just access the websites root folder and copy the image via an FTP client of your choice.


----------



## Technoid

I cannot connect to the server with the FTP client. I don't think Webs supports FTP.


----------



## Scythe Studios

How are you uploading the content? Is it a web browser FTP client?


----------



## Technoid

Scythe Studios said:


> How are you uploading the content? Is it a web browser FTP client?


No, it's just a simple uploading window from the host.


----------

